
Why Are Maker Schedules So Rare? - henrik_w
http://calnewport.com/blog/2017/04/05/why-are-maker-schedules-so-rare
======
pedrodelfino
Cal Newport's essays are great. PG's essays are also great. It is no
coincidence seeing Cal quoting and dialoguing with PG's ideas.

